# Neutral - Blue, or LIGHT blue



## Feyd313

As I search through the internet, I find some sites that say the EU wiring uses light blue for neutral, but other sites just say blue. Which is it? How critical is this?

I kinda need to know because I am having NO luck finding a distributor that carries 6awg light blue UL-MTW wire.


----------



## oliquir

in eu power cord it is often regular blue


----------



## Black Dog

Feyd313 said:


> As I search through the internet, I find some sites that say the EU wiring uses light blue for neutral, but other sites just say blue. Which is it? How critical is this?
> 
> I kinda need to know because I am having NO luck finding a distributor that carries 6awg light blue UL-MTW wire.


We cannot use blue light or otherwise as a neutral, are you working in the UK?

Welcome to the forum :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Black Dog said:


> We cannot use blue light or otherwise as a neutral, are you working in the UK?
> 
> Welcome to the forum :thumbup:


No we can't but often I get listed fixtures that have a blue neutral. Some equipment also comes with blue wiring for the neutral. We cannot use blue in out field wiring but we can connect to it in listed products


----------



## Feyd313

This is for wiring of equipment that the customer wants to be wired "globally". This is why it has to meet UL-508 standard, AND has to be CE certified.


----------



## Feyd313

Here's a reference I came across:

http://www.openelectrical.org/wiki/index.php?title=Cable_Colour_Code


----------



## Black Dog

Feyd313 said:


> Here's a reference I came across:
> 
> http://www.openelectrical.org/wiki/index.php?title=Cable_Colour_Code


That's cool, in Switzerland line 3 is white.. :laughing:


----------



## just the cowboy

*Just got a machine in from Germany*

We just got a new machine in from Germany and this is what they used.
Machine is feed with 380/230v 3 phase with 120v single ulitily rectp.

Blue - DC hot
Blue/wh stripe - DC minus
Black - line voltage
Red - 120 volt hot
Light blue - Neutral for 230volt
White - neutral for 120 volt
Orange - interconnecting machine wires
Yellow - Hot wires not disconnected by main switch ( panel AC and lights)
Green/yel stripe - ground


----------



## Meadow

Feyd313 said:


> Here's a reference I came across:
> 
> http://www.openelectrical.org/wiki/index.php?title=Cable_Colour_Code



Its dated, Black is no longer used as a neutral in the UK, same for blue being used as as a phase.


----------



## Meadow

Here is the current colot code requirement for most countries based on IEC 60446:


----------



## Meadow

Black Dog said:


> That's cool, in Switzerland line 3 is white.. :laughing:



Neutral used to be black in the UK :thumbsup:


----------



## AK_sparky

just the cowboy said:


> We just got a new machine in from Germany and this is what they used.
> Machine is feed with 380/230v 3 phase with 120v single ulitily rectp.
> 
> Blue - DC hot
> Blue/wh stripe - DC minus
> Black - line voltage
> Red - 120 volt hot
> Light blue - Neutral for 230volt
> White - neutral for 120 volt
> Orange - interconnecting machine wires
> Yellow - Hot wires not disconnected by main switch ( panel AC and lights)
> Green/yel stripe - ground


Looks like they have wired for the north american market. That color code is very similar to what we use a lot for automotive manufacturing lines, except we use white (or white with black or red strip) for all the neutrals.


----------



## Tony S

Light blue often denotes DC neutral. Not that many panel manufactures seem to take any notice.

Bring back Red, White, Blue and Black. White was replaced in the late 70’s with Yellow, just in time to confuse a young wet behind the ears apprentice starting out in the trade.

The new harmonised colours are a disaster in the making. In low light……… I’ll let you decide.


----------



## Meadow

Tony S said:


> Light blue often denotes DC neutral. Not that many panel manufactures seem to take any notice.
> 
> Bring back Red, White, Blue and Black. White was replaced in the late 70’s with Yellow, just in time to confuse a young wet behind the ears apprentice starting out in the trade.
> 
> The new harmonised colours are a disaster in the making. In low light……… I’ll let you decide.




Did this color scheme come out of Geneva Switzerland? Im all for the old colors. :thumbsup:


----------



## telsa

AcidTrip said:


> Did this color scheme come out of Geneva Switzerland? Im all for the old colors. :thumbsup:


I'm afraid you missed it: the committee decided to make EVERYONE unhappy. 

That levelled the playing field. :thumbsup:

That's how collective decisions get made. :thumbup:


----------



## Tony S

AcidTrip said:


> Did this color scheme come out of Geneva Switzerland? Im all for the old colors. :thumbsup:


Brussels!

Belgium can’t even get their voltage inline with the rest of Europe.


----------



## Meadow

Tony S said:


> Brussels!
> 
> Belgium can’t even get their voltage inline with the rest of Europe.



 What was so special about that color code?


----------

